
How to design and manage bigger personal projects? - azeirah
&quot;Hey &#x2F;dpt&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m working on something more complex than I usually do.
I wrote the &quot;architecture&quot; on a piece of paper and what I thought my program should use, is this one good way to do it? Or are there any proven &quot;methods&quot; to sketch the basis of your program?&quot;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;boards.4chan.org&#x2F;g&#x2F;thread&#x2F;59235789#p59239204<p>I saw this question on &#x2F;g&#x2F;, and was wondering what you HNers do if you&#x27;re planning for a large personal project (spanning a few months, say).
======
wouptiloop
>implying you'll get any answers

